# Sonic the Hedgehog 2: Schaut euch den actionreichen zweiten Trailer hier an



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. März 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Sonic the Hedgehog 2: Schaut euch den actionreichen zweiten Trailer hier an* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Sonic the Hedgehog 2: Schaut euch den actionreichen zweiten Trailer hier an*


----------



## Papa (16. März 2022)

Okay ist lustig, meine Enkel wird's freuen.


----------

